# plans for principiant



## vannixx (Nov 12, 2014)

hi, i'm looking for a plans for a steam engine double action with valve like or similar the wilesco engine (like the photo)

thank you a lot bye  Marco


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 12, 2014)

Have you tried PM research. They sell a great range.


----------



## vannixx (Nov 12, 2014)

really i need plans


----------



## aonemarine (Nov 12, 2014)

Look on the johntom site.  Google free steam engine plans..


----------



## vannixx (Nov 13, 2014)

thank you for your answer.

i already know this site, a lot of things but a little bit confused.

i tryed to search a design but i haven't found nothing so i decide to ask in this site !!!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 13, 2014)

Go to the very last post in this thread. You can download the complete set of drawings free and use the build thread for reference while building it.---Brian
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=2790


----------



## vannixx (Nov 14, 2014)

thank you a lot this is perfect


----------

